# Galveston Surf = Unreal 6-27-2012



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Three of us only had a few trout up until 1040am in the Galveston surf. At 1040 it was like someone turned on a light switch and it was hammer time until we left at 1230pm and we left 'em biting. When the smoke cleared we had a three man limit. I'm a firm believer in grinding it out. We've caught lots of fish in my time between 1000-1200 hours. But today was like standing in a bath tub. That water was uncomfortably hot!

Be careful with these high tides. A buddy almost drowned this morning. We crossed to the second bar, which turned out the trout weren't there anyways. On his way out there his stringer got wrapped around his leg. He looked like a popping cork. Could have ended badly. He had to go back to the beach for a little while and regain his composure after vomiting. He used my donut to float back in. Luckily he made it back just before the fish started biting.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

We fished hard on Mon and Tue and it was slow for us. It seems as if you weren't on the X, you may have well been fishing in a swimming pool.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

And best of all, no live bait was harmed.:smile:

Mirrodines and plastics. When the surf is this stupid, you could put a quarter on a hook and catch a trout. Don't think it really mattered.


----------

